# are washable pee pads a good idea?



## llf060787

I know this subject has been discussed on this SM before but the more I read about it the more confused I get. Here's my problem. Both Bianca and Bitsy are pee pad trained. When we had only Bianca, we used about 500 pee pads per year. I buy them by the case of around 250 each. Now that we have 5 month old Bitsy we seem to be going thru 250 pee pads in about 3 weeks and the trash is constantly filling up with dirty pee pads. Neither Bianca nor Bitsy will go more than once on each pee pad. If its wet, then they will pee on the floor right next to the pee pad - they're afraid of getting their feet wet. The biggest culprit is little Bitsy. At first she had a bladder infection so she went pretty often. Now that its all cleared up she pees pretty much every 2 hours. I don't think its because she needs to but everytime she walks by a pee pad she stops looks at it and then decides that she may as well make a contribution. I'm considering both the Pish Pad and the Pooch Pads. They would not be going into a litter box but directly on the floor. Here are my questions.

1. How many times can the dogs use the pad before it needs to be washed?
2. Will they get wet feet?
3. Can they go into the dryer?

Another concern of mine - a couple of times Bianca has used the matt at my mom's house as a pee pad. Since they're both about the same size I fell that she thinks that its a pee pad and its ok for her to use it as one. Has anyone had the same problem when using either the Pish or Pooch pad? The last thing I want them to do when they're invited guests is to relieve themselves on the matts.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Nikki never got her feet wet with them. They absorb pretty well. The brand I have go into the dryer, but I didn't usually bother as they dried very fast. (Pooch Pads) I think I used 2 pads a day? I really don't remember, though. Nikki will use a pad 3X and that is it. 

I went back to disposable, as I got tired of washing them, but I might go back to the washable ones at some point for financial reasons. There's one brand that has a lot of different sizes, but I can't remember the name. We got a huge one from them that we put on our bed under our sheets when Nikki began to sleep in our bed. She didn't have any accidents, thankfully.Nikki used my niece's throw rug as a pee pad when we visited. I think it's hard for dogs to distinguish sometimes. But Nikki has never used the throw rug in our bathroom as a pee pad.


----------



## LJSquishy

If you can, use the washable ones. Marj (Lady'sMom) can give you a link to someone who makes ones with cute prints, or you can do a google search for some.

I just can't bear thinking about how many human baby diapers go into the trash daily, let alone pads for dogs. It disgusts me, really. For a time, I was considering pad training London & Preston and we were 100% sold on the washable fabric ones (not Pish Pads, I've heard horrible things about them).

Whether you have a disposable pad or a fabric pad, once a dog pees on one, they will be wet to the touch...so IF the dog were to step on it, yes, their feet would be damp, but not dripping wet of course. The fabric ones probably hold more liquid and may absorb faster, plus, you can choose specific colored pads to camoflauge urine on them if you choose to (versus just white for disposable ones).

I believe you can put the washable pads in the dryer, but it will shorten the lifespan of them (just like washable human baby diapers), so it's really up to you. 

Edited to Add: As far as how frequently you'll have to wash them -- that's also up to you. Most people that use washable pads get a Diaper Genie or a lidded trashcan and put the dirty pads in there daily, and wash them every few days. If you have enough pads on hand you don't have to do laundry every day. lol If I were to purchase pads, I would probably purchase 10-12 of them to start with but would ideally probably have 20-30 to have on hand.


----------



## SugarBob62

*YES!!!!* Well we use both. Disposable and washable.


We always have the washable one down. And try to have disposable ones on top. Sometimes though Nelson will try to eat the pads, and/or drag them into the living room. Which is nasty... So we will pick up the disposable one until it's out of his system, so the washable one is still down on the floor. So he goes on either. Or we have the disposable one down while the other one is getting washed/dried.

But yes, it goes in the dryer. I think it says it can be used hundreds of times (washed) before it loses its absorbency. We usually wash it weekly...or sooner if it gets smelly. It really depends how much he goes on it, or the disposable ones. It HAS helped though, because we bought a big package of maybe like 90 or so? I'll have to check later... But disposable ones, and we are still on the same package over 2 months later. So I think the washable pad, using both...cuts down on the cost of the disposable ones. And it dries RELLLY quickly after they pee on it, so I don't think they'd get wet feet. Nelson pees on it numerous times. It absorbs really well...


----------



## ComfyMama

We use Pooch Pads! They absorb very well and my kids don't mind using them multiple times a day. I put a fresh one down every day but only have 4 total. I wash them every few days in the washer (by themselves with detergent and a little bleach) and hang dry. The pads dry very quickly!

Hope that helps. :biggrin:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

QUOTE (ComfyMama @ Feb 25 2010, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890413


> We use Pooch Pads! They absorb very well and my kids don't mind using them multiple times a day. I put a fresh one down every day but only have 4 total. I wash them every few days in the washer (by themselves with detergent and a little bleach) and hang dry. The pads dry very quickly!
> 
> Hope that helps. :biggrin:[/B]


 We use the pads from www.personallypaws.com We wash every few days cause we have 3 malts and two min pins I love them !


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Personally Paws is the one that makes all different sizes.


----------



## Snow White

I use this: http://www.ugodog.net/ You can put a pee pad in it and use it for as many times as you feel necessary. The color of the ugodog is discreet too. It doesn't have any odor to it either. The first time we got it we put a half the pee pad under one of the grids and the other half the pad on top so he can get used to stepping on the ugodog then a couple days later we took away the pad entirely. 

UGODOG is an innovative and environmentally friendly indoor dog potty and house training system. UGODOG indoor dog toilet will not only keep your dog's paws dry, but will keep your house dry, just the way you and your pet prefer it. UGODOG Dog Litter Box is designed to make clean up simple, easy, and certainly mess free without burdening the environment. UGODOG is an ideal solution for folks who love pets but don't have a yard. Or for folks who work long hours and worry about how their loved ones are doing at home waiting to be walked.


----------



## dkolack

[/QUOTE]
We use the pads from www.personallypaws.com We wash every few days cause we have 3 malts and two min pins I love them !
[/QUOTE]

We use the Personally Paws pads also. We have about 20 of them. We change about every day and rinse in the bathtub with a sprinkle of laundry soap, then hang to dry on a skirt hanger in the shower and that way they don't smell while you are waiting to do laundry. We machine wash with soap and dry for 10 minutes and that does it. 

We use the disposables for traveling. Queso has never gotten confused and peed on any other rugs. She knows her spot by location I guess.

The Personally Pads ones are thick and sit on top of our carpet and have never leaked. We've had this set for over a year and are still in great shape.


----------



## llf060787

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Feb 25 2010, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890470


> I use this: http://www.ugodog.net/ You can put a pee pad in it and use it for as many times as you feel necessary. The color of the ugodog is discreet too. It doesn't have any odor to it either. The first time we got it we put a half the pee pad under one of the grids and the other half the pad on top so he can get used to stepping on the ugodog then a couple days later we took away the pad entirely.
> 
> UGODOG is an innovative and environmentally friendly indoor dog potty and house training system. UGODOG indoor dog toilet will not only keep your dog's paws dry, but will keep your house dry, just the way you and your pet prefer it. UGODOG Dog Litter Box is designed to make clean up simple, easy, and certainly mess free without burdening the environment. UGODOG is an ideal solution for folks who love pets but don't have a yard. Or for folks who work long hours and worry about how their loved ones are doing at home waiting to be walked.[/B]


Do you put a pee pad in the ugo dog? Will it accomodate a washable pee pad in it? My concern is that the pee would sit in it all day causing odor and making it a mess to clean up.


----------



## coco

Do you put a pee pad in the ugo dog? Will it accomodate a washable pee pad in it? My concern is that the pee would sit in it all day causing odor and making it a mess to clean up.
[/QUOTE]

My concern with those is how do they know the difference in a pee pad and some other cloth on the floor, for instance, a rug?


----------



## drclee

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Feb 26 2010, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890637


> QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Feb 25 2010, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890470





> I use this: http://www.ugodog.net/ You can put a pee pad in it and use it for as many times as you feel necessary. The color of the ugodog is discreet too. It doesn't have any odor to it either. The first time we got it we put a half the pee pad under one of the grids and the other half the pad on top so he can get used to stepping on the ugodog then a couple days later we took away the pad entirely.
> 
> UGODOG is an innovative and environmentally friendly indoor dog potty and house training system. UGODOG indoor dog toilet will not only keep your dog's paws dry, but will keep your house dry, just the way you and your pet prefer it. UGODOG Dog Litter Box is designed to make clean up simple, easy, and certainly mess free without burdening the environment. UGODOG is an ideal solution for folks who love pets but don't have a yard. Or for folks who work long hours and worry about how their loved ones are doing at home waiting to be walked.[/B]


Do you put a pee pad in the ugo dog? Will it accomodate a washable pee pad in it? My concern is that the pee would sit in it all day causing odor and making it a mess to clean up.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've been using the UGODOG for Jack & Jill for about a year now. I put the pee pad under the grid and only have to change it every two days with two dogs. It really does save a lot of $ because you're not going through the pads so quickly. I think it also helps them with mistakes because the grid is a distinct feeling on their paws, compared to just the pee pad on the ground.


----------



## stampin4fun

I have the Ugodog as well for my boys. They use it, but also like to lay on it. For those that use it, did you have this problem?


----------



## Snow White

QUOTE (stampin4fun @ Feb 26 2010, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890713


> I have the Ugodog as well for my boys. They use it, but also like to lay on it. For those that use it, did you have this problem?[/B]



No he never does that. That is surprising isn't it? They don't lay/sleep anywhere they go pee/poo on. We do not have that problem. It's plastic, they wouldn't like laying on it.


----------



## drclee

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Feb 26 2010, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890726


> QUOTE (stampin4fun @ Feb 26 2010, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890713





> I have the Ugodog as well for my boys. They use it, but also like to lay on it. For those that use it, did you have this problem?[/B]



No he never does that. That is surprising isn't it? They don't lay/sleep anywhere they go pee/poo on. We do not have that problem. It's plastic, they wouldn't like laying on it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Our UGODOGS are in the bathroom, so Jack & Jill only go in there to do their business, then come right out. Maybe you need to put it somewhere separate from their play area?


----------

